# What's so sinister about The Traveler?



## Zephrin the Lost (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey all,

One of my players in our 4e Eberron game has a shifter paladin of the Silver Flame and is considering changing allegiances to The Traveler. I've looked in the setting guides but I'm not sure why this being is one of the Dark Six or why worship of the Traveler would be a secret thing. 

Any thoughts on this? Thanks! 

--Z


----------



## Klaus (Nov 21, 2010)

This question is best handled by [MENTION=15800]Hellcow[/MENTION] , but consider that the Traveller is an agent of Chaos and Change, which isn't necessarily what those that live in civilized lands like.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe writed picked name from story "Traveller in black"
Or maybe it's just general take on anything chaotic, some people I know describe chaotic good with actions what are pretty clearly evil.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 21, 2010)

It's because the Traveler is known by several other names, among them "The Destructor," "Volguus Zildrohar," and "Gozer."


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Nov 21, 2010)

The Traveller is a god of two edged swords, the new land you find may make you rich or kill you. The new weapon you discover may win the war or be used to bring you down. He's a trickster diety with all that contains, far from the worst thing to worship in Eberron but unpredicable and fickle. He's not so much sinister as untrustable.


----------



## Cyronax (Nov 22, 2010)

In my mind, the Traveler is like the Loki of Eberron (of Marvel and Norse extract). 

Change through Mischief.

Change through Bitter Empowerment (sorcerer/warlock accidentally kills loved one to gain initial power).

Change for change's sake (divinely support brazen d'Cannith efforts to capitalize off Last War?)

C.I.D.


----------



## xipetotec (Nov 23, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> It's because the Traveler is known by several other names, among them "The Destructor," "Volguus Zildrohar," and "Gozer."




Don't forget Mr. Staypuft


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

According to The Grand History Of Eberron, the Sovereign Host represent 'civilized' aspects of civilization, whereas the Dark Six are more 'forces of nature'.  A quote:

"For centuries orthodoxy has held that this division is based on one of morality—good against evil. But some scholars hold that the “Nine and Six” do not refer to the current ethical division of the Host and the Dark Six but rather to nine gods of civilization and six gods of the savage world. These theorists hold that the Schism was not the result of good defeating evil but rather the gods of civilization defeating those of savagery in shaping the future lives of mortals."

Thus The Traveler is part of the Dark Six even though the god is Unaligned.  He is the god of change, deception and chaos.

And as far as I can tell... the Dark Six are not worshiped "in secret", but rather all people usually will give a prayer to them if for no other reason than to ward off their attention.  So someone will give a prayer to the Devourer when boarding a ship to sail across a rough sea, in hopes of making the journey safely.  Since all fifteen gods are present at all times in everyone's lives... while you may select one as a special "patron", you still give thanks to all fifteen.  Thus, while your shifter might have a special place in his heart for The Traveler... that doesn't mean that the other fourteen gods are not worshiped as well.  You are a believer of the Nine And Six And One as a whole.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 24, 2010)

One impression I got is that the Traveler isn't formally worshipped for the same reason that it's considered ill fortune to call upon "Lady Luck" by name - as a force of chaos that can grant both good and bad fortune, about the worst thing you could ever do is to try and compel or call upon him to grant you a favour. He doesn't work that way, and treating him as though he does might make him mad.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Nov 25, 2010)

Lots of useful stuff here, thanks!

I do think I need to be fairly specific about what is expected, as this is a paladin we're talking about, and not one of the Host in general, but the Traveler specifically. Reading this thread I feel that this being is a strong representation of 2nd edition CN, and worship of it is kind of permission to do anything you feel like at any time- even more so than not following any deity at all. 

I got my hands on 'faith of Eberron' and see that secrecy is a big factor, so I'm encouraging the player to continue to present himself as a paladin of the Silver Flame, even to his (former, and I suppose failed) mentor, the local Bishop. That should be interesting.


----------



## Werebat (Nov 25, 2010)

Note that the Traveller probably doesn't consider itself to be part of the Dark Six; that's a convention that mortals have.  It probably doesn't care much how they group it.  The other five members of the Dark Six almost certainly don't consider it any more on THEIR team than the Soveriegn Host consider it to be on theirs.  The Traveller just IS.

The Traveller is the only god said to wander the earth in physical form, passing out "gifts" -- some of which might be very good, and others...

(Idea for the Traveller in your campaign -- it shows up in one form or another and gifts the PC who worships it with a Deck of Many Things...)

   - Ron   ^*^


----------

